# A real skull in a tank?



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a nice clean sunbleached cow skull that I picked up in the woods a few years ago. Would the real bone cause any water chemistry issues? I think it would be pretty neat because there are plenty of "cave like" areas in this thing, and it would be quite unique. Any ideas?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I would think is would do something, But I don't know.

I found a set of Moose antlers quite a few years ago, Now that would look cool in a big tank.
Or even Deer antlers.

Thanks for the idea, I hope you can...


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

the calcium in bone with make the water harder i think.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

^^very good point. There will be calcium and probably other mineral deposits comming off that thing


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep. i agree with the above stated. the calcium with cause harder water and possible raise the ph (i think?)


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

Alright, how bad is a little extra calcium in a freshwater tank? Would adding a little more salt combat the hard water? And driftwood?


----------



## Worrywort (Jul 26, 2006)

If you can, try it out in a tank without fish and see!! If nothing dramatic happens, go for it!! Plus, harder water may be good for fish who like that.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I'd be sure to boil it first though.


----------



## Forester (Jul 30, 2006)

I will give it a shot then. Anything in particular that I should look for while it is sitting alone in a tank of water? I definantly would need to get all the cobwebs out of it, but I don't think I have a pot big enough to boil the sucker.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

wee find a way to heat it. I would boil it, or at least put it in the sink and dump pots of boiling water on it. Maybe it would be oay for an Mbuna tank.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Seeings how cichlids like hard water, would that not really effect them?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_African Cichlids that is. If you know someone with a turkey fryer, ask if you can borrow the pot to boil it. We picked up a used one at a yard sale for 3 bucks that I use the pot to boil my rock and stuff for my tanks. 

Kathy _


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i saw a skull in a tank at the lfs 2day. i think it was plastic tho. it gave me such a fright!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Calcium wouldn't be the biggest issue. A good boil will kill anything harmful. I'd be worried more about the PO4 that it will leach over time as it decays (wouldn't be much and would take a long time). Id also be worried about any sharp edges. Other than that I dont see any detrimental effects.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

One thing to keep in mind is that it is a dead creature. I am not sure how fast a skull would decay in water (or on dry land for that matter) but usually you want to pull anything dead out of a tank due to the fact it plays with the nitrogen cycle of the tank.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Forester said:


> Would adding a little more salt combat the hard water?


Adding salt would make you water even harder since your adding more ionic content to the water.

I would also agree with Fish Doc here. Its a piece of decaying organic matter, i wouldnt want to put it in my tank either.


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I'd imagine you'd get grease from the skull. I knew a guy who painted one of those skulls and the paint would peel off because it basically sweated fat. Since, grease/fat does not break down well in water I'd imagine bacterial problems. That's what I think.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't put it in my tank... too many variables to really know what will happen... I would try it in a bucket of water first... measure ammonia, pH, and phosphate.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

The skull will decompose in the water and release calcium into the water, however, it is so slow that it shouldn't effect your water chemistry if you are doing fairly regular water changes. If this is a truly sundried skull that has some age to it, grease should not be a problem.

I have one here that I have aged over several years, and wouldnt hesitate to put it in my tank. The only areas I had any concern over were a few somewhat jagged edges in the open area from the eyes to the nasal passages. These could no doubt be filed down a bit to smooth them out enough to not cause any problems. Also, in the same area, I did have some loose bone material, just make sure you remove any loose fragments.

Boiling it would defintiely be a good idea. I have tried it and know the difficulties. I ended up using a large wash tub purchased at home depot, and cooking it on the grill. A large lobster pot may do it, even if you have to rotate it periodically. As a second option, try using the sink or bathtub with repeat soakings of water as hot as you can get it.

Other than that.........go for it!


----------

